# Texas Heat Returned



## jw (May 26, 2017)

It felt like Texas again today.

But it _looked_ like Texas too (or was there some New York in there?)!


----------



## Cymro (May 27, 2017)

Unusually we have got the heat (28) but not that steak ‍♂️

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 27, 2017)

Cymro said:


> Unusually we have got the heat (28) but not that steak ‍♂️


No doubt that is 28 degrees celsius. Americans use fahrenheit.


----------



## Gforce9 (May 27, 2017)

What time is dinner, Josh?


----------



## jw (May 27, 2017)

Gforce9 said:


> What time is dinner, Josh?


Some people say dinner is lunch and that supper is the evening meal, so it's relative, Brother.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 27, 2017)

I see you couldn't wait till the photos were taken to eat the bacon.
Perfect looking steak; good job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (May 27, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I see you couldn't wait till the photos were taken to eat the bacon.
> Perfect looking steak; good job.


The bacon finished fastest on the grill, so it became the appetizer.  The sausages were for today and tomorrow, as they re-heat well.


----------



## Edward (May 27, 2017)

Cymro said:


> Unusually we have got the heat (28)



That's sweater weather.


----------



## Cymro (May 27, 2017)

Surely you mean sweeter not sweater!


----------



## Edward (May 27, 2017)

We should have a cold front come through today that will push highs down to that range.


----------



## jwithnell (May 27, 2017)

What kind of wine should I bring?


----------



## Edward (May 27, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> What kind of wine should I bring?



With all that dead cow and pig, obviously, a hearty red. Probably a Burgundy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jw (May 27, 2017)




----------

